# Lathe bench



## CoreyB (Aug 14, 2019)

I built this lathe bench for my Smithy 1324. Need to complete the drawer fronts and then stain all of the
wood.


----------



## brino (Aug 14, 2019)

Looks great!

Welcome to the site.
-brino


----------



## francist (Aug 14, 2019)

Nice. I always like the feel of a solid wood bench under my machines.

-frank


----------



## lordbeezer (Aug 15, 2019)

Welcome..Linville is in Raleigh right?nice bench.


----------



## CoreyB (Aug 18, 2019)

lordbeezer said:


> Welcome..Linville is in Raleigh right?nice bench.


Linville is near Boone, in the Northwest corner of the state.

Here's a picture of the completed bench.




I added a rubber mat to the top for easy cleanup. The lathe itself is sitting on the wood surface
and not the rubber mat.

Cheers,
--Corey


----------

